# Emma Reezafratzitz



## heybulldog (Mar 12, 2014)

Hey everyone,

Recently have acquired some serious GAS for a Reezafratzitz by Emma and am wondering if anyone knows any Canadian sites where I can pick one up?

Thanks !!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Long and McQuade Lethbridge had a used one on Wednesday for $150. You could have your local L&M bring it in.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Here's the schematic: http://www.aronnelson.com/DIYFiles/up/EMMA_ReezaFRATzitz.pdf

It is related to a few things out there, by virtue of the use of a hex invertor chip. The linked-to schematic indicates that it might use a CD4069, which is used in many of the solid-state Laney amps for their distortion channels. However, given that the schematic is unsure, it might also use a 4049, which folks will find in the original Anderton Tube Sound Fuzz, the Way Huge Red Llama (itself derived from the TSF), the EHX Hot Tubes, the Snarling Dogs Black Dog and Tweed E Dog, and DIY circuits like Stellan Lehrburg's Slowfinger ( http://hem.fyristorg.com/effects/slowfing.gif ), or my "49-er" ( http://gaussmarkov.net/layouts/49r/49r-schem.png ).

Poking around, I see there are two releases of the ReezaFRATiztz, one with a Tone control, and the other with separate Treble and Bass controls instead. This would appear to be the second version: http://www.matsumin.net/cgi-bin/mtm_bbs/img/12710.jpg This schematic seems fairly certain that the invertor chip used is a 4069.

I really like invertor-based overdrives. Note that the invertors are essentially MOS-FET devices.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

mhammer said:


> Here's the schematic: http://www.aronnelson.com/DIYFiles/up/EMMA_ReezaFRATzitz.pdf
> 
> It is related to a few things out there, by virtue of the use of a hex invertor chip. The linked-to schematic indicates that it might use a CD4069, which is used in many of the solid-state Laney amps for their distortion channels. However, given that the schematic is unsure, it might also use a 4049, which folks will find in the original Anderton Tube Sound Fuzz, the Way Huge Red Llama (itself derived from the TSF), the EHX Hot Tubes, the Snarling Dogs Black Dog and Tweed E Dog, and DIY circuits like Stellan Lehrburg's Slowfinger ( http://hem.fyristorg.com/effects/slowfing.gif ), or my "49-er" ( http://gaussmarkov.net/layouts/49r/49r-schem.png ).
> 
> ...


Are you saying that if I were to buy any of those other pedals you mentioned, it would sound the same? I've always wanted to try that pedal myself and there's a red Llama for sale locally that I could try out. The Reeza isn't something I come across and I don't have an opportunity to try it, so this would be good to know.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

No, a Red Llama won't sound the same as a Reeza. The Llama, while certainly capable of high gain, will be rounder/smoother in character. The Reeza will be more 'metal'.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The network formed by C3/C5 and R3,5,8 is a mid scoop filter intended to give a searing top and big bottom.


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

Guitar Effects Canada carries them but they seem to be sold out. You could check to see when they'll have them stock. 

http://guitareffectscanada.com/effects/effects-by-brand/emma

If you don't want to wait, you could try Guitar Effects pedals. They're in the US, but they advertise free shipping to Canada.

http://www.guitareffectspedals.com/EMMA-RF-2-ReezaFRATzitz-II-distortion-p221.html


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

mhammer said:


> Here's the schematic: http://www.aronnelson.com/DIYFiles/up/EMMA_ReezaFRATzitz.pdf
> 
> *It is related to* a few things out there, by virtue of the use of a hex invertor chip. The linked-to schematic indicates that it might use a CD4069, which is used in many of the solid-state Laney amps for their distortion channels. However, given that the schematic is unsure, it might also use a 4049, which folks will find in the original Anderton Tube Sound Fuzz, the Way Huge Red Llama (itself derived from the TSF), the EHX Hot Tubes, the Snarling Dogs Black Dog and Tweed E Dog, and DIY circuits like Stellan Lehrburg's Slowfinger ( http://hem.fyristorg.com/effects/slowfing.gif ), or my "49-er" ( http://gaussmarkov.net/layouts/49r/49r-schem.png ).
> 
> ...


Sorry, I missed this key part to your post. I gonna blame it on the fact that I was up at 5am and hiked all day.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I thought that Scott @ http://www.axeandyoushallreceive.com/ would have it, but apparently not.

It doesn't show any distributors on their site either, weird.
They're available direct for 200 British pounds, or $370 CD, cha-ching!
http://emmaelectronic.com/shop/shop.html
North of four bills to get it shipped, I'd imagine.
Maybe you should build one. 8)

I tried the v2 for a while, it was a cool pedal.
I didn't really think "metal" with that one though, are you thinking of the PisdiYAUwot Kent?
That's supposedly a high gain pedal.

Dave (davetcan) was the guy I got it off and he got it back off of me, so he liked it. I did too.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

sulphur said:


> I thought that Scott @ http://www.axeandyoushallreceive.com/ would have it, but apparently not.
> 
> It doesn't show any distributors on their site either, weird.
> They're available direct for 200 British pounds, or $370 CD, cha-ching!
> ...


I know not modern metal, just voiced differently than a Llama was my point


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

keto said:


> I know not modern metal, just voiced differently than a Llama was my point


Ah, I see.


----------



## heybulldog (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks georgemg!! Just scored 15% off and free shipping from guitareffectspedals.com!!

Great deal!




georgemg said:


> Guitar Effects Canada carries them but they seem to be sold out. You could check to see when they'll have them stock.
> 
> http://guitareffectscanada.com/effects/effects-by-brand/emma
> 
> ...


----------

